# Audio Recordings and My Computer



## RBDude (Nov 18, 2004)

Can you make CD recordings with a mic, computer and some program like Microsoft Media Player?

Thanks,
RBDude


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RBDude_
> Can you make CD recordings with a mic, computer and some program like Microsoft Media Player?
> 
> Thanks,
> RBDude



Yes.

The program I use is FairStars Audio Recorder.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep. All you have to do, depending on the program (for instance with RealPlayer) is click on "Tools" or whatever, and click, "Record from Mic In". Then after saving the file, burn it to your disc. You can probably get step-by-step directions from the help menu on whatever program you use.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 11, 2005)

There is free program called "Audacity" which would allow you to record straight from a mike and export to CD audio or MP3

audacity.sourceforge.net


----------

